# Starfleet Command Library...



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I've long been a fan of Franz Joseph's _Star Fleet Technical Manual._ And his work has inspired the efforts of countless fans. That said I've often wished that an updated version of FJ's work could be released that reflected much of what has arisen over the years.

Well I've gotten tired of waiting. Inspired by working on my TOS shuttlecraft blueprints I've begun plotting out an unofficial update to FJ's original work, one that will cover areas he didn't explore as well as further flesh out areas he did touch on. The real difference though would be that this update would be electronic in form as opposed to hardcopy.

Presently I'm calling this the _Starfleet Command Library_. It would include blueprints, drawings, photoart and articles related to the pre TOS to TMP eras (and up front I'll assert that ENT will not be recognized here so we may as well save that argument). It would include not only already recognized aspects of Trek science and technology but less familiar speculated aspects as well. This means that in addition to some of my own ideas I'd like to tap the selected ideas and works of other talented and imaginative fans whose work has appeared on this site as well as others (with suitable credit and acknowledgement of course).

If there is enough interest then maybe this project can come to light. I'm already intent on doing other works for my own interest, but I admit it would be cool to see it all packaged in a more structured format and to be shared as an integrated whole with other fans. I must add that although I have a lot of materiel collected over the years this could still be a time consuming project to update materiel and rework it all into a more consistent whole.

And so now I'm asking for comments and even suggestions on things you might like to see and even ideas you may have explaining aspects you feel have not otherwise be satisfactorily explained.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd like to see shipyard construction timelines and images of various stages of the process...from 'keel laying' to hull plating to space trials to commissioning.

We've never really seen ( until ENTERPRISE ) one of these ships in various stages of construction.

The theory I tend to prefer is modular construction. Some smaller subassemblies built on Earth and then incorporated in space. Of course the basic spaceframe of the primary and secondary hulls are most likely assembled in the orbital dock.

I also believe that the warp nacelles are the last components to be fitted and that seeing a half-completed spaceframe with warp nacelles tacked on or about to be tacked on makes no sense at all.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ Interesting idea. I can envision how it might be illustrated. What would be invaluable I think would be an accompanying article describing (conjecturing?) the process from start to finish. Care to tackle such an article?


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

When would you need it?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Well this would be a long term project so it wouldn't be needed tomorrow or even next week, but perhaps you could share some broadstroke ideas with us before hand? Besides I've still got a lot of other work ahead of me.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Sounds like a wonderful project! :thumbsup: 
Even though I have really nothing to offer , I think you and a lot of these guys in this forum have plenty.  
Would you do me (us) a favor & keep me (us) updated on this HUGE task???


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Warped9...

Agreed. 

It's not something I could do overnight either. Broadstroke ideas...

Naturally we'd be more inclined to use the construction of the original Enterprise 1701 as an example, say from oh....about 2240 to 2244 or 45.

We'd start with initial assembly of key components. I'd think the logical place to start is the core structural members of the secondary hull...literally from the center-out.

Equipment such as warp conduits, tankage and other large equipment would be incorporated long before finer structural elements like stringers and hull plating would be fitted.

Systems such as the impulse deck and the warp nacelles themselves might be fabricated either Earthside or in manufacturing facilities on the Moon. The latter makes more sense to me. 

After secondary hull is largely framed in and some plating done, work would begin on the connecting dorsal and nacelle pylons with the fitting of conduits, turbolift shafts, etc.

Once these are fairly far along, the hangar deck would be finished in to facilitate shuttle delivery of smaller components for fitting inside the secondary hull shell. Some spaces would be habitable without suits by this time.

At the same time, work on the primary hull is proceeding at a similar pace in another part of the orbital facility, but then moved over to the main construction dock at about 75 percent completion to be attached to the secondary hull.

Both the primary and secondary hull would be taken to about 90 percent competion and topped with the bridge module before the nav deflector systems, weapon systems and sensor systems are installed. Limited tests of maneuvering thrusters would occur about now.

Final hull plating and deflector energy output tests would then proceed. Plating at about 95 percent completion awaiting delivery and installation of the warp nacelles. 

Application of hull coatings begins on the primary hull, dorsal and secondary hull. Nacelles delivered and installed on the support pylons shortly thereafter. Plating completed at the joins. Flush vent intake and exhaust screens installed. Limited warp power run ups done to test plasma flow and venting functions.

Hull coating application complete. More warp power tests and matter/antimatter balancing occur. Begin application of hull markings. First limited space trials occur after christening of the ship by the ship's sponsor. Ship about 85 percent complete overall.

Ship returns to the dock for delivery of final systems, testing and fine tuning. The remainder of the ship's Pre-Commissioning Unit reports aboard, works with contractors to resolve issues with equipment and testing.

More space trials occur. First operational warp speed tests in outer solar system. Ship returns to the dock for final application of all identifying markings and the commissioning ceremony.

That's a pretty rough outline!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sounds pretty kewel to me. I've seen where a few fans have done something similar over at TrekBBS.com. One guy has several volumes, even, and has incorporated some stuff from various Trek gaming and fan-produced works - such as the Starstation Aurora/MasterCom Data Center and others - that he liked. He had an interesting behind-the-scenes section telling why he chose some of those designs, as well. It was broken down in to sections by ship type - cruisers, destroyer, transports, etc... 

You might want to check it out: http://www.trekbbs.com/threads/ubbthreads.php?j= Lookin in the Trek Tech forum, I think it's called. 




GLU Sniffah said:


> I'd like to see shipyard construction timelines and images of various stages of the process...from 'keel laying' to hull plating to space trials to commissioning.
> 
> We've never really seen ( until ENTERPRISE ) one of these ships in various stages of construction.
> 
> ...


Actually, we saw something similar in TNG, twice. I forget the episode title, but the one where we first see Leah Brams - who designed the warp engines for the E-D - with a shot of the Mars-based section of Utopia Planitia and again later in the flashback episode where Troy sort of has "flashes" of a murder that occured on the E-D while she was at Utopia Planitia.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Right.

We didn't see it in print though, such as in the old FJ works. The closest thing in print was Shane Johnson's work and the TNG Technical Manual.

I'm not talking about snippets at various stages of different ships. I'm talking about the step by step progression of the same ship. Illustrated.

I bet someone like Four Mad Man or any of the other very skilled 3D rendering geniuses could come up with some very nice images of the Enterprise being constructed start to finish.


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

This sounds like a great idea. :thumbsup: I have been a fan of FJ work and currently have the tech manual and blueprints of the Enterprise. I would be glad to contribute anything that I can to help.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

GLU Sniffah said:


> Warped9...
> ... Naturally we'd be more inclined to use the construction of the original Enterprise 1701 as an example, say from oh....about 2240 to 2244 or 45.


Couldn't they just make a really BIG replicator and crank out these ships by the dozen?


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Warped9 - Sounds cool. Will you be focusing on "canon ships and technology" or will you be adding non-canon as well? Also - I saw that you would not be doing Enterprise, what if I do the companion to it and cover Enterprise? I seem to have learned an awful lot since I did over 5800 screen captures so I could learn everything I could about the ship, the aliens and everything else.

Additonally - How do you plan to make it available? Will it be a web site, CD or DVD? If you are thinking of a web site I have my own web server, drop me a pm for more info.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

ilbasso said:


> Couldn't they just make a really BIG replicator and crank out these ships by the dozen?


 Why not throw in a big PlayDoh Fuzzy-Pumper too?


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

geino said:


> Additonally - How do you plan to make it available? Will it be a web site, CD or DVD? If you are thinking of a web site I have my own web server, drop me a pm for more info.



I think a DVD would be great on this subject,it would give model builders an edge on quality and design features and will make the models we build more accurate and close to cannon design as we can get. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

How far into non-canon are you intending to go? Sounds interesting.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, you know I'M interested!


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Paramount only recognizes cannon designs in Star Trek. Someone needs to tell them to lighten up.

Fans have for years recognized and created many noncannon designs. Many are better than others. Some of the worst designs came from Fasa's Star Trek Star Ship Combat. Of course a small hand full of Fasa's designs are recognized as are better designs by them - Larson and Locknar being two of them. Of course they couldn't get the registry right if their life depended upon it.

The other catch with noncannon - The Star Trek Technical manual shows the Scout and Destroyer - recognized for years as single engine ships. Somewhere on the internet I read that the established "Rules for Warp Drive" There must be an even number of warp engines (Future D had 2 warp coils per nacellel so it fit the profile - sounds like a cheat to me :jest: ). This also means that Dreadnoughts are out. Yet Star Trek the Magazine profiled the Niagara class in one issue - a variation of the Abassador class with a third nacellel below the secondary hull. 

Sounds to me like the rules only apply when they want them to apply.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Well, Roddenberry came up with the 2-nacelle rule after the TN came out (which he approved), and after he had a fight with Franz Joseph, so it was really just sour grapes, and I ingore the rule.

TNG regularly ignored Roddenberrys rule that the nacelles had to "see" each other, and produced such huge energies that any hull between them would fry the crew. They threw that out with the Nebula class and the Defiant. So I say if it looks good to you, screw the rules.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

geino said:


> Warped9 - Sounds cool. Will you be focusing on "canon ships and technology" or will you be adding non-canon as well? Also - I saw that you would not be doing Enterprise, what if I do the companion to it and cover Enterprise? I seem to have learned an awful lot since I did over 5800 screen captures so I could learn everything I could about the ship, the aliens and everything else.
> 
> Additonally - How do you plan to make it available? Will it be a web site, CD or DVD? If you are thinking of a web site I have my own web server, drop me a pm for more info.


A CD is what I was thinking of where each section is contained in a folder which itself contains other folders on specific subjects which are pdf files. Now, thinking beyond that a website would be even more accessible for even more people so that is an avenue I will look into. Actually there's no real reason both couldn't be done. The analogy is akin to buying a copy of a book for yourself as opposed to borrowing one from the public library or having to read the book only in the library because it can't be signed out.

Of course the majority of material would be what we saw onscreen (I've grown to loathe the word canon) yet there would be a decent amount of "unofficial" materiel as well as long as it is generally consistent with what was already shown onscreen. FJ's _Technical Manual_ was also like that.

A case in point. FJ introduced us to the destroyer-class starship, but the drawings we saw were rather simplified and not very detailed. Later some fans based their blueprints of the destroyer on FJ's _Constitution_ drawings which has long been recognized as being rather divergent in detail from the _Enterprise_ we saw onscreen. My intent would be to rewind a bit and sidestep the ensuing debate somewhat by drawing what I call the _Masao_-class destroyer that is more recognizably based on the _Enterprise_ we saw onscreen. This version would have a navigational deflector integrated into the dorsal and have a small hangar facility (to house two shuttlecraft) within an enlarged A/B deck superstrusture. I've done some quick photomanips of this and while it would need some refinement I think it looks spot-on and exactly like something we could have seen in TOS had they had the time and means to do so.

Another example is an authentic looking TOS era phaser rifle as opposed to the one seen in WNMHGB. Someone over on the TBBS did one some years ago and it looked just so right it was scary. Something like that I'd love to incude. Additionally I will include my take on the Pike era uniforms (which I posted in my Never seen TOS scenes thread quite some time ago).

A small note on how I could mark acknowledgement of someone else's work. On my TOS shuttlecraft blueprints the bottom right-hand corner says "Starfleet Command Library - Courtesy of Raymond Lefebvre" (me). I've since added to the top right-hand corner of every sheet "Chief Designer: Walter M. Jefferies." And I could do that whenever I would be adapting or building on someone else's work. Of course if it is a written article then it would be properly accredited to the specific author (so in a way there could be a little of _The Making Of Star Trek_ or _The Best Of Trek_ flavour to the _SCL._


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've heard of that!

http://www.inpayne.com/models/masao1.html


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

John P said:


> I've heard of that!
> 
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/masao1.html


I never saw that one before. Nice 'dazzle' paint. Do you think the hangar's location above the impulse deck makes pilots nervous when the glidepath is practically right above the impulse exhaust?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

As long as it's ABOVE the exhausts (which they'd likely shut down for landing operations), no problem.

No more stress-inducing than the giant flat stern of an aircraft carrier that you'd slam into if your approach was too low. And shuttles will be doing considerably less that 150 MPH on their final, AND controlled by tractor beams.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I've seen that model before. Inpayne is very good at kitbashing Star Trek models. 

Regarding the shuttlebay so close to the impulse engine - why not approach it from a diffrent angle - split the impulse engine in to two pieces like it is on Enterprise D? You could then put it on either side of the hanger bay and then not have to worry about flying into the impulse exaust. A modified impulse engine would not be hard to come up with.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

John P said:


> As long as it's ABOVE the exhausts (which they'd likely shut down for landing operations), no problem.
> 
> No more stress-inducing than the giant flat stern of an aircraft carrier that you'd slam into if your approach was too low. And shuttles will be doing considerably less that 150 MPH on their final, AND controlled by tractor beams.


Exactly.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

John P said:


> As long as it's ABOVE the exhausts (which they'd likely shut down for landing operations), no problem.


I'd think an 'All Stop' would be about the only way to recover shuttlecraft. Right...



> No more stress-inducing than the giant flat stern of an aircraft carrier that you'd slam into if your approach was too low.


Actually that is VERY stress-inducing. Especially night recoveries. Even with landing aids, doo-doo occurs if an aviator's attention wavers for more than a fraction of a second. Another stressor? Pitches and rolls, sidewinds, air turbulence etc. At least a starship would hold relative station far better. You do have a point.



> And shuttles will be doing considerably less that 150 MPH on their final, AND controlled by tractor beams.


It's closer to 200 MPH ( 180Kts ) on glide slope and approach to the ramp and the arresting gear. Automatic Carrier Landing systems provide some assist, but the Aviator is the one who 'Calls The Ball'.

~ The Sniffah. Former Carrier Sailor and NAVAIR type.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ Yeah, but what it really comes down to is that aircraft carriers don't have automated landing systems and tractor beams to control the whole process. (-:

Things FJ didn't get around to:
- Klingon ships, weapons, uniforms
- Romulan ships, weapons, uniforms
- Pre TOS ships, weapons, uniforms, equipment
- Other alien ships (Tholian, First Federation, etc.)
- the TMP era ships, equipment, uniforms, etc (naturally because for FJ it didn't exist yet)

Some of other fans' works I'd like to include:
- Some of Masao's ships from his Starfleet Museum site
- The _Surya-_class frigate 
- *Vektor's* gorgeous _Vanguard_ prototype ship
- a TOS era phaser rifle (not the WNMHGB version but one designed by *aridas sophia* I believe)

Some of my own work:
- my Pike era uniforms
- my 22nd century _Hercules-_class clipper
- my 22nd century _Independence-_class cruiser (based on a MJ's sketch)
- my early 23rd century _Nova-_class cruiser (based on a MJ's sketch)
- my TOS era scoutship (essentially a TOS era runabout)
- my TMP era _Resolute-_class destroyer


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

> ^^ Yeah, but what it really comes down to is that aircraft carriers don't have automated landing systems and tractor beams to control the whole process. (-:


 Actually the ACLS CAN land the bird. A certain percentage of recoveries are done on automatic. I know this sounds like a contradiction to what I just said, but the majority of traps are manual with the traditional Fresnel Lens and LSO guidance. The SPN-42 and datalink with the bird's INS can bring it in with no human intervention if necessary....once it is in proper line-up.

Point taken about Trek's recoveries, though.

But I have to ask...what about 'Emergency Landing Plan B'? B? ' "B"...as in " Barracade " !! '?


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Link 1.

Link 2.

The Sniffah...regretting now that he didn't study harder and get his Enlisted Aviation Warfare Specialist Wings when he was in and had the chance!!!


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Landings and launches at low speeds are ideal, but who ever said real life or fantasy involved ideal conditions? 

Emgergency Landing Plan C could also involve several very thick bulkheads - Directly behind the bridge.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Having a small hangar deck below and aft of the Bridge isn't really a novel idea since the _TMP_ refit _E_ has a shuttle docking port directly aft of the bridge.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Warped9 said:


> Having a small hangar deck below and aft of the Bridge isn't really a novel idea since the _TMP_ refit _E_ has a shuttle docking port directly aft of the bridge.


I know. 

And I love the Masao design. It's much more plausible in my opinion than the original concept.

But...just for the sake of _friendly_ conversation...there's a bit of a difference between docking a small pod well above the impulse deck and on the bridge and a full hangar right ABOVE the impulse deck.

In your defense and to be fair, the Masao's arrangement is really no different than the hangar deck arrangement on Klingon D-7's and K'Ting'as. But then again, Klingons LOVE living 'fast and dangerous'. 

I'm just talking. It really doesn't matter. The Masao is a fine design and John did his usual magic making it a reality.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I also agree that it is a good design. 

My only point is that splitting the impulse engines into 2 pieces and moving them port and starboard of the hanger bay would be a safer design. This is seen in both Enterprise D and E. NX-01, Voyager and Defiant all have their impulse engines split.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

geino said:


> I also agree that it is a good design.
> 
> My only point is that splitting the impulse engines into 2 pieces and moving them port and starboard of the hanger bay would be a safer design.


May help with steering too?

Jim


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

portland182 said:


> May help with steering too?
> 
> Jim


And COULD qualify for a substantial discount on their GEICO Insurance policy.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Steering could really be improved if maneuvering thrusters were added. After all the thrusters are absent from all TOS series vessels. And it could really add an insurance discount!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

I guess Impulse exhaust is vectorable. Something ELSE to add!

( I figure split vectorable exhausts on the Masao could save them up to 15% ! )


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

A little more clarity in intent.

When I talk about the _TMP_ era this not only includes what we saw in that film, but possibly a select few other things we saw later. Namely:

- the _Miranda_-class frigates (makes sense that these have been around awhile anyway).
- the _Oberth_-class science ship.
- the hand phasers seen in TSFS.
- the _Excelsior_ as a prototype and possibly a modified version as the production version.
- the shuttlecraft seen in TFF.
- the _Constellation-_class cruiser from TNG (I'm still not really decided on this one).


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

The Constellation Class - someone built a TOS era version of it using the PL 1/1000 scale kit more than a year ago, could be two years ago. I think I saw it here, but I do not remember where.

The Miranda Class would give you a least 3 verisions to play with. Standard Rollbar, no rollbar, and large guns on side. Star Trek the Magazine covered this ship in one of the issues. If you do not have it let me know and I will look it up.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thomas Sasser built a version of the _Constellation_ configuration using the AMT 18" TOS Enterprise kit more than ten years ago. He built it for a client and it was called the _U.S.S. Bristol_, NCC-3255.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Jeffrey - Nice model, but wrong class. The Bristol is a Bristol class heavy Cruiser. 
The Constellation class was Picard's former ship - the Stargazer. 

Regarding the Bristol Class - I have seen several versions of this ship. The variations include the secondary hull and the items on the saucer.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

geino said:


> Jeffrey - Nice model, but wrong class. The Bristol is a Bristol class heavy Cruiser.


Did you read the part where I said 


> built a *version* of the _Constellation_ *configuration*


 



> The Constellation class was Picard's former ship - the Stargazer.


No! Really?!?!?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm undecided about the _Constellation-_class. I think it looks rather lumpy and strewn with too much robot debris to be convincingly _TMP_ era. But then it's so obviously a kitbash of a couple of AMT refit _E_ kits. I've also never seen a convincing TOS take on this design. Strangely, though, even as I sit here typing this an idea for that very thing is forming in my head. First chance I get I'll grab a pen and some paper and try sketching it out. Hmm.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Jeffrey - I was not trying to be rude or sarcastic. 

I found the web site:
http://groups.msn.com/USSAbsolute/plenterprisekitbash.msnw?Page=1

This person is using the PL 1/1000 to create a TOS Constellation Class ship

Warped9 you may like that for your information


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Yes, I've seen something like this. The problem here is that you end up with too much engine (four?) for the size of the hull and so it looks visually unbalanced. To make it work you need smaller engines and more mass to the main hull, which is what the TNG production team did with their _Constellation-_class model.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The _Stargazer_ model didn't have the nacelles shortened by all that much. In fact, figuring on the ERTL 22" Refit kit, they cut off maybe 1/2" at most off the backside of the nacelles. 

Plus, I don't think the TOS _Constellation_ that are in the linked pics above looks at all bad w/the standard length nacelles, so it's a matter of personal aesthetics.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

I know one thing.

If it's not Scottish...it's Krrrap!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ You're right, but the TMP era nacelles aren't cylindrical in shape and so that reduces the visual mass somewhat, at least to my eye.

We're only talking here, but I've had similar feelings about the TOS era frigates. The cylindrical nacelles look rather big in relation to the main hull when you lose the engineering hull that helps give the _Connie-_ class visual balance. It helps adding mass to the saucer although I think the engines could still be a tad smaller and/or a smidgen shorter. Even so I've no intention of altering the nacelles of a ship like the _Surya-_class.

Two things I have in mind trying: A _TMP_ era _Constellation-_class actually based on the refit _E_ rather than the AMT model and a conceptually similar TOS era version yet with smaller and different looking nacelles.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The TOS Constellation might look good w/the nacelles from the _Bonaventure_-class, as seen in TAS. Or maybe those from the _Baton Rouge_-class? Now that I've put some thought in to it, I think the _Bonaventure_-type nacelles would look good on that design. If you need reference images, please LMK and I'll do my best to dig them up for you.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

The TOS saucer hull would also have to have some thickening like the TNG ship did. My personal little theory about the _Constellation-_class was that it was cheaper and less complex to build than the more sophisticated refit _Constitution-_class design when it came to replacing older ships or ships lost in action.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Starfleet Command Library Preliminary General Overview

21st Century:
- DY-100
- DY-500 (to be determined)
- Fusion ship(?) (circa 2018) (to be determined)
- Cochrane prototype (to be determined)
- Bonaventure-class (to be determined, includes Valiant re. WNMHGB)
- Ship’s recorder marker
- Space warp formula
- Local area star map

22nd Century:
- Enterprise XGV-370 ringship prototype
- Enterprise-class refit production version (to be determined)
- Hercules-class star clipper
- Hercules-class variants (3)
- United Earth Forces combat ships (to be authorized)*
- Romulan forces combat ships (to be authorized)*
- UESPA Independence-class cruisers (to be determined, includes Archon and Horizon)
- Local area star map

23rd Century:
- UFP Starfleet General Orders
- UFP Starfleet Nova-class star cruiser (includes Valiant)
- Starfleet Paris-class (to be authorized)*
- Class B auxiliary shuttlecraft (to be determined)
- Starbase administrative orbital complex (to be authorized)*
- Class 1 orbital drydock (to be authorized)*
- Class 2 orbital drydock (to be authorized)*
- Class 1 work pod (to be determined)
- K-series deep space stations
- Space liner (includes Astral Queen) (to be authorized)*
- Grissom-class surveyor (includes Antares) (to be determined)
- Class 1 deep space freighter (includes Beagle and Huron)
- Class 2 deep space freighter (includes automated freighter)
- U.E.S. Vanguard prototype (to be authorized)*
- Revised space warp formula
- Constitution-class cruiser (pilot)
- Surya-class frigate
- Class F shuttlecraft
- Class H shuttlecraft
- Class L shuttlecraft (runabout)
- Class E scoutship
- Class B heavy lander
- Class B aquashuttle
- Constitution-class heavy cruiser refit 1 (series production)
- Masao-class destroyer
- Light cruiser (to be determined)
- Predator-class destroyer (to be authorized)*
- Avenger-class destroyer (to be authorized)*
- Revised ship’s recorder marker (to be determined)
- Oberth-class surveyor and transport*
- Revised Starbase administrative orbital complex
- Revised Class 1 orbital drydock
- Class 1 Workbee
- Class 1 travel pod
- Enterprise-class heavy cruiser refit
- Miranda-class frigate
- Resolute-class destroyer
- Class A shuttlecraft
- Class B long range shuttlecraft
- Revised Class F shuttlecraft (TFF)
- Constellation-class cruiser*
- Excelsior prototype*
- Excelsior-class production version*
- Local galactic area star map

Ship's Facilities:
- Class 1 Bridge (2250s)
- Class 1 Bridge (2260s)
- Class 1 Bridge (2270s)
- Class 1 Transporter Room (2250s)
- Class 1 Transporter Room (2260s)
- Class 1 Transporter Room (2270s)
- Class 1 Hangar Deck (2250-60s)
- Class 1 Hangar Deck (2270s)

23rd Century Service Wear:
- Starfleet uniforms (2240s-50s) (to be determined)
- Starfleet uniforms (2250s-60s)
- Starfleet uniforms (2260s-70s)
- Starfleet uniforms (2270s-)

23rd Century Equipment:
- Hand laser (circa 2250s)
- Laser cannon (circa 2250s)
- Phaser pistol (early 2260s)
- Phaser rifle (early 2260s)
- Phaser One (2260s)
- Phaser Two (2260s)
- Phaser Rifle (2260s) (to be determined)
- Phaser grenade launcher (2260s)
- Phaser pistols (3) (2270s-)
- Communicator (2250s)
- Communicator (2260s-70s)
- Communicator (2270s)
- Universal translator
- Tricorder (2250s)
- Tricorder (2260s)
- Tricorder (2270s)

Klingon Empire:
- D5-class warship (to be determined)
- D6-class corvette (to be determined)
- D7-class battle cruiser 
- K’tinga-class battle cruiser
- K’vort-class battle cruiser
- Disruptor hand weapon
- Revised hand disruptor
- Disruptor rifle
- Duty wear (2250s-60s)
- Duty wear (2270s-)

Rihannsu Star Empire:
- Warbird prototype (2260s)
- Warbird production version (2260s)
- Stormbird (2260s)
- Warbird revised (2270s-)
- Stormbird revised (2270s-)
- Duty wear (2260s)


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

This all sounds very interesting. I'm in the middle of some overseas trips (home at the moment) but if you need my help on anything let me know.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Not much to offer but.....................
If ya need anything that I can do just ask.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks for the support, guys. I'll be hoping for some helpful insights and brainstorming even though I already have some nebulous ideas on the conjectural aspects of this project, namely the stuff that don't exist yet. (-:

I'm avoiding trying to make this an exhaustive reference manual and so there will be some things I won't get into or at least too deeply. I also prefer it that like TOS not everything be filled in and tied together so that some creative flexibility remains and there's still room for fun speculation. And although I'm not intending to include a detailed chronology a sketch of one will be apparent in the references sprinkled throughout the project.

Some clarification:
In my little list I make reference to "to be determined" and "to be authorized." "To be determined" is pretty straight forward meaning the subject is pretty much all conjectural and needs to be developed from scratch or at least nearly so. "To be authorized" I think is self-exclamatory meaning I'm hoping to be allowed to use or adapt someone else's excellent work for this project. Should authorization not be forthcoming on any given subject then I'd have no choice but to exclude it from the project. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Within the next few days I hope to post images of preliminary sketches for some of the speculative stuff that doesn't yet exist. (-: More specifically the 21st and early 22nd century era ships at this point.

Some early thoughts:
- 2018: the development of the revolutionary relativistic impulse drive. With sufficient development it's hoped that true interstellar starflight may be within reach. One of the first ships fitted with this drive is the DY500 series.
- 2040s: After a number of failed attempts the first ship successfully departs the solar system enroute to a local star system.
- 2060s: Propulsion engineer Zefram Cochrane perfects his "superimpellor" space warp stardrive. His test ship reaches Alpha Centauri in a matter of mere months and effectively overnight supplants the relativistic stardrive for interstellar transit. Rapid advancements sees ships being fitted with Cochrane's superimpellor within a mere decade.
- 2070s: The _Liberty-_class survey cruiser _Valiant_ mysteriously disappears.
- 2080s: Societal unrest sparks first colonization wave from Earth. Many of these are aboard upgraded DY-series ships. Some of these colonization attempts will vanish without a trace and never to be heard from again. Some will be encountered decades to centuries later.
- 2090s: Two prototype exploratory ships launched, _Bonaventure_ and _Enterprise_ XGV-370.
- 2120s: _Hercules_-class star clippers introduced.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice. I like how you tie in some TNG stuff there w/the colony ships of the 2080's being DY-series transports.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Certainly not everything TNG contradicted TOS. (-: And therefore if it works I'll use it even if obliquely.

That said here are a few other thoughts. My idea for Cochrane's prototype will certainly NOT be the ship used in FC. In some respects it could resemble the image used in Pocket's first edition of the _Star Trek Chronology,_ but otherwise it will be an original design. My version of the survey cruiser _Valiant_ will also be wholly original. And in some respects my _Bonaventure_ will be derived from some of MJ's early _E_ sketches and projected backwards. Mind you I'll also be including a couple of *Masao's* designs from his _Starfleet Museum_ website (circa Earth/Romulan war era) and so I'm mindful of those to some extent.

Some of what I'd like to convey is a sense of pioneering experimentation with early starship design and different approaches are tried to find an optimum design concept. Certainly one could speculate that there are actually several optimum design concepts dependent on what kind of performance you prefer. This is best exampled by the dizzyingly different array of designs we've seen over the years from various races.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Here's my early concept for the _Bonaventure._ Generally Earth ships prior to the _Bonaventure_ were basically cyndrindrical with the warp apparatus fitted to them. The _Bonaventure_ began to step away from that while still retaining aspects of earlier designs. This is also where the distinctive nacelles first appear (I have a different idea for the warp configurations that came before). This is one of the first ships designed with the idea of reaching deep space out to about the 100 light year range.

Note that this is still early goings and so a lot of detail still needs to be added.









One of the ideas I have is that the impulse drives of that era had to be sufficiently powerful to drive the ship tp high percentages of light in the event the space warp stardrive became inoperative or even had to be jettisoned. In that event the crew might have the remote possibility of getting back home by taking advantage of relativistic time dilation effects by going close to _c._

Otherwise under normal circumstances the impulse drive needs only to reach no more than about ten or twenty percent of light for maneuvering purposes. Any significant distance particularly outside of solar systems would make use of the ftl stardrive.

My other notion is that warp flight in the eras prior to the mid 23rd century was done differently. Simply the computers of the time weren't sufficiently developed to allow a ship to navigate while in warp as effortlessly as the Pike/Kirk era.

Another interesting aspect is that those early ships were then the fastest means of communication between star systems. Without subspace radio communications were no faster than _c_ and also subject to all manner of interference. Once any significant distance from SOL all ships could really do is send messages back and hope they got through. And the farther out they got the more problematic. This leads me to believe the _Horizon_ mentioned in "A Piece Of The Action" may have been an older ship since it lacked subspace radio that should have been available around the time it's referenced as disappearing--remember it's said in "Balance Of Terror" that the treaty was negotiated over subspace radio.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> I'm undecided about the _Constellation-_class. I think it looks rather lumpy and strewn with too much robot debris to be convincingly _TMP_ era.



I agree. I live in a happy world where the Stargazer and Hathaway, etc were Starfleet's "******* pickup trucks" and had all sorts of things added later for whatever reasons. That's why when I get around to doing my Constellation class bash it'll be much less lumpy. It'll depict my idea of a Constellation class ship at the beginning of its service.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

A friend recently raised this issue perhaps thinking I'd forgotten.
http://www.stguardian.to/mixed/tas/bonaventurescreen.jpg

No, I hadn't forgotten about the supposedly 150 year old _Bonaventure_ mentioned in TAS. But like other things in TAS some cannot be taken literally. My problem with the TAS _Bonaventure_ is it just doesn't follow logically that this design could predate the TOS _E_ by 150 years. It's just too advanced looking. Often enough in TAS some things were done for the sake of visual appeal that were not properly considered. A more obvious example are the TAS shuttlecraft that are simply too damned big to be standard ship's shuttlecraft. You therefore have to find another explanation such as them being specialty vehicles temporarily loaned out for specific missions.

In the TAS _Bonaventure's_ case a 50 year old reference would have made more sense than a 150 years. Or they should have come up with something more convincingly antiquated. In the end this is one of those cases where I have to put Scotty's reference down as one of his excited utterances that don't bear too close scrutiny. That said, though, I will make some effort to incorporate something of the TAS _Bonaventure's_ design into my own. I'm, uh, not exactly sure how at this point, but I will give it some thought.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Interesting _Bonaventure_ concept design. Very reminiscent of the _Wasp_-class, another of my favorite fan designs.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sooo... Anything new...?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm trying to finish off my TOS shuttlecraft plans before getting deep into the _SCL._ I'm also trying to decide whether I should tackle the _SCL_ subject matter in somewhat chronological sequence or tackle each item somewhat arbitrarily and then sort it out down the road. In sequence I'd be starting out with the DY500 series. Arbitrarily I could start with the _Bonaventure_ or even the _Masao-_class destroyer.


----------



## Refit (Oct 24, 2005)

Warped9 said:


> I'm trying to finish off my TOS shuttlecraft plans before getting deep into the _SCL._ I'm also trying to decide whether I should tackle the _SCL_ subject matter in somewhat chronological sequence or tackle each item somewhat arbitrarily and then sort it out down the road. In sequence I'd be starting out with the DY500 series. Arbitrarily I could start with the _Bonaventure_ or even the _Masao-_class destroyer.


In my opinion, it would seem more prudent for you to allow the art to go where your inspiration takes it. No self-imposed schedule, or restrictions.

Wayne


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

One aspect I'm decided on is that the _SCL_ will not be an exhaustive reference on "everything in the fleet" so to speak. Like TOS there will be some gaps that still allows for further speculation and future creativity. I also feel it allows me to cover more ground that way as well as avoid getting bogged down in too much detail.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

There you go! Free flow planning.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Update time.

In truth the _SCL_ has already begun with my TOS Shuttlecraft drawings. And since I can see the light at the end of the tunnel with those I've begun some early work on the next project for the _SCL:_ the Pike era _Enterprise._

On the face of it this seems pretty straightforward, but as I learned with the shuttlecraft things may not be what they appear.

The Pike era _E_ was represented onscreen by two different models: a 33in. version and the big 11 footer. There were distinctions between the two on top of which neither one was a working lighted model. Additionally the 11 footer was unfinished (and would always remain so) on the port side. However,we do know that they had reversed decals for the nacelles for those few times they wanted to show the port side of the ship by flipping the film negative. What this intent tells us (or at least me) is that they intended the ship be be mostly symetrical in overall apprearance and detail, but with some few exceptions. For me those exceptions are primarily the window detail on the forward part of the lower saucer along the centerline.

Another aspect of the 11 footer in "The Cage" was that it was actually incomplete overall in terms of detail. We would see added detail as well as lighting with the second pilot and when the show went into regular production. What this tells me is that there are some details of the series' version which really should be retconned back onto the earlier version of the ship. Most notably (besides lights) are some of the running lights and the very subtle and faint grid lines. Since these lines are supposed to be _very_ subtle detail then it's no problem accepting that they should have always been there since the ship was built.

I'm approaching the Pike era _E_ like I did the shuttlecraft (and whatever else in the _SCL_) in trying to depict an actual vehicle as opposed to just trying to recreate a studio filming model. And as part of planning out the ship I'm considering exploring other aspects as well in more detail.

- the Bridge.
- the Transporter room.
- Engineering.
- the Hangar Deck and related facilities.

I'm also thinking of doing a cross-section although I will be leaning heavily on the fantastic work already done by others before me, notably *CRA*, *ancient*, *TallGuy*, and *aridas*.

I'll try to get something visual posted tomorrow or soon after.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

This is _very_ preliminary.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

When I referenced possibly retconning certain details windows wasn't one of them. And my interest in the 33in. model has more to do with the original _Constitution_ rather than the _E._ My thought is the 33in. model could represent the first ship of the series off the line and the 1701 represents changes made in the design after the first _Connie_ was more thoroughly evaluated. In terms of extra detail I'm thinking more in terms of running lights, some hull line work and the inboard sides of the nacelles which on the pilot version were essentially bare of any detail.

I'm studying both the Alan Sinclair and Charles Casimiro drawings as well as Polar Lights' nice little TOS _E_ model and an extensive collection of images I have of the ship onscreen as well as the 11ft. filming model on display.

Don't know why that image link is broken. It was working yesterday. Odd. I'll try reposting it a little later.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm drawing this thing big like on the order of 1/350 scale to get a better handle on the shape and details as well as more consistency with things like windows. I'm also doing it in layers so that I can more easily swap things out when I get around to rendering the Kirk era _E._

In studying the Sinclair and Casimiro drawings I'm noticing they both have their strengths and weaknesses. It gets a little murkier with the Pike era version because Sinclair didn't draw that one. But with that version I'm most concerned with getting the distinctive bridge dome, the lower sensor dome, the larger deflector dish, the nacelle spikes and the windows correct since the rest of the ship's shapes and lines would be mostly the same as the Kirk era ship.

Any thoughts on differences between the Sinclair and Casimiro drawings and/or whatever either them might have gotten right or missed?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

> *Tallguy said:*
> Sinclair said a few months ago that he had started work on the pilot ships. Waiting for those with bated breath.


I'm interested in seeing those as well.



> *Tallguy said:*
> To say we know nothing of the Pike era because we only saw one ep is like saying we know nothing of the TMP era since we only saw one movie.


What I meant is we know little and so we can try to extrapolate and speculate based on what we know from the TOS era.



> *Tallguy said:*
> STILL can't see whatever you posted last. If this stuff is anything as nice as your shuttle drawings, we're in for a treat.


I'm using a similar approach in treating it as an actual vehicle rather than just trying to draw the filming model. That means there will be things included that mayn't have been apparent onscreen but are viable nonetheless. One of these is a gangway hatch on the port side of the sauver similar to what we saw in TMP. You can't really say it violates what we saw onscreen because we never actually saw that side of the ship onscreen except in reverse images. And there are certain details that I'm including yet they will be done in as unobtrusive a manner as possible. I will include gridlines on both the Pike era and Kirk era versions of the ship, but they will be very subtle. At the 1/350 scale I'm drawing in those lines are only .001 pts. thick. That's a very fine line that's only really apparent when the drawings are viewed in fullsize hardcopy or fullsize on the screen. When you reduce the image on the computer monitor they look larger because the computer seems to be compensating in order to continuing showing those lines. But in fullssize they're incredibly thin and subtle as they should be.

The same will happen for any hatches I may include such as the phaser banks on the upper saucer and aft phaser.

I have an image to upload, but I'm having some trouble with it so I'll have to try again a little later. Please bear with me because I know it's always more interesting to discuss something with images at hand.

These images show how I imagine how the Pike era ship could look now:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hope this shows up.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

You can see from this pic that I've added the grid lines. What isn't apparent hear because the image is reduced is how thin those lines really are in the drawings original size. You can also see that I've added the running lights from the WNMHGB version of the ship. I also need to add the blinking whatsis from the saucer bow.









I think I got the bridge dome right. Casimiro's drawing of the ship has a first and second pilot bridge dome that looks a bit too small.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Got this over on the TBBS.


> *Warped9 said:*
> 
> 
> > *trekkie00 said:*
> ...


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hey Warped9, in looking at your list I saw something that I might be able to offer you. I already made a warp capable (or rather much faster) variant of the old DY-100. I called it the DY-120 but it could possibly fit as your DY-500.

DY-120_1
DY-120_2

It got some good response from a lot of people, in fact at one point someone wanted to make a kit out of it. Unfortunately, this version was lost in a hard drive crash. I could easily remake it though as I still have the DY-100.

Maybe you could find a use for it?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ :thumbsup: Thats really slick, but I've got somewhat of a different take on what the early warp ships will be like. Still, much appreciated.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

No prob.


----------

